# Stephen Curry



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

For starters, the way he's been playing he deserves his own thread. I know he just rolled his ankle the other night, but here's hoping it's nothing serious. Forgetting about that, he's been absolutely killing it out there.

8th in the league in points, shooting 45.2% from beyond the arc on 7 attempts per game, has only missed 15 of 152 free throw attempts, averaging what would be a career high in assists, grabbing 4 rebounds a game, and 1.6 steals...and oh yeah, his team is 11 games above .500. Definitely thought he'd get the All-Star nod this year.

As a side note, I also listened to a podcast about a week ago and somebody claimed he has the potential to be one of the best shooters in the history of the league. Bruce Bowen laughed it off, but the next the dude claiming this came back with some numbers. He compared the numbers to the time Steph has been in the league to some of the greats best stretch EVER at any point in their careers, and the numbers were pretty staggering. Curry is a 44.4% career three point shooter on 1,137 attempts...that's pretty insane.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Easily the biggest snub this year.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Probably the biggest snub in awhile, I can't remember a more deserving player not making it in recently.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Game time decision tonight, so the ankle injury doesn't look too serious. Hoping he's cautious about it, I'd really hate to see the season he's having be derailed by yet another ankle issue.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd sit him. They're going to make the playoffs and his ankles are made of glass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Luke said:


> I'd sit him. They're going to make the playoffs and his ankles are made of glass.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is what he is. This is why they have Jack.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

This guy should sue the NBA for RAPING him when it comes to being on the All-Star team. What a fantastic player!


----------



## jakethesnakebro (Jul 5, 2013)

Allstar had become a bit of a career award as well. It sometimes takes a couple of deserving seasons before actually being the nod. Steph will be there next year and the following 10 after that I'm not too worried


----------

